# [Camtasia] Bildschirm flüssig capturen



## MoMo (13. Oktober 2002)

*[Allgemein] Bildschirm flüssig capturen!*

Hallo,

ich habe ein ernstes Problem: 
In einem Spiel, Canon Smash, spielt man als 3d-Tischtennisfigur gegen einen Computergegner. Die Spielzügen, die während des Spielens entstehen, sind sehr anschaulich. Deshalb möchte ich sie in meinen TT-Film einbinden. Leider entsteht mit den Screen Capturen (z.B. Camtasia) immer nur Bild-MAterial (max. 2 Frames/Sekunde), das ich nicht verwenden kann. Monitor abfilmen ginge zwar, ist aber auch sehr schlecht. Welche anderen Möglichkeiten habe ich noch?

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## goela (13. Oktober 2002)

Meine Erfahrung mit Filme vom Bildschirm capturen waren bisher positiv!!

Programm für's Capturen: SnagIt (gleicher Hersteller wie Camtasia)

Vorraussetzung für's Capturen (bei mir)!!
- Schnelle Harddisk (min. 20-30MB rw/s) (hast Du bestimmt)
- Schneller Rechner (1GHz)
- Programm sollte im Fenstermodus abspielbar sein (damit kannst Du kleinere Fenstergrösse einstellen)

Vorgehensweise:
- Programm im Fenstermodus starten -> Bildgrösse ca. 720x567 (oder kleiner falls Rechner zu langsam)
- SnagIt starten -> Einstellungen avi capturen, Region, Region Einstellen
- Capture vorgang starten
- Programm spielen!

Sollte dies bei Dir nicht gehen, so wären folgende Alternativen:
- Grafikkarte mit TV-Ausgang -> Aufnahme auf Kamera
- Abfilmen vom Bildschirm -> Wichtig Slow Shutter Einstellung verwenden, damit flackern vermindert wird!


----------



## MoMo (13. Oktober 2002)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort, Goela .

Mein Rechner hat 900Mhz, 256 MB Ram und Festplatte weiß ich nicht so genau. Gibt's da vielleicht irgendein Programm, mit dem man die Datendurchstazrate testen kann?

Einen TV-Ausgang hat meine Grafikkarte, aber meine Camera hat nur einen FireWire-Out. <->

Und, wie gesagt, kann ich schlecht durch meinen Kopf hindurchfilmen, so dass es mit dem Monitorabfilmen auch nichts wird (meine Camera hat sowieso eine nur bedingt taugliche Belichtungszeiteneinstellungen).

Wie viele Frames kriegst du denn unter der normalen Windowsoberfläche? Ich maximal fünf.

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Oktober 2002)

Versuchs mal mit:

· MS Camcorder (MicroSoft)
· Screencam (oder so ähnlich) (Lotus, heute IBM)
Damit kann man Avi's capturen vom Monitor!


Festplattengeschwindigkeit - siehe Anhang!


----------



## goela (14. Oktober 2002)

> Einen TV-Ausgang hat meine Grafikkarte, aber meine Camera hat nur einen FireWire-Out.



Das ist allerdings Schade bzw. Dumm!!! Meine Kamera hat so was (SVHS-OUT, Video-Out und IEEE1394-Out (Firewire)) Dafür habe ich keine Grafikkarte mit TV-OUT!

Ich glaube bei mir waren es damals 20 oder gar 25! Musste allerdings auch etwas "besch....."!!! Als ich das Video vom Screen (Programm war ein Flugsimulator 3D) gecaptured habe, habe ich das Fenster auf ca. 640x480 eingestellt! Die Qualität war trotz 640x480 nacher auf DV (720x576) trotzdem gut!



> Gibt's da vielleicht irgendein Programm, mit dem man die Datendurchstazrate testen kann?


Ja, dass von canopus - RexTest! Siehe Thread Webcutdirector!


----------



## MoMo (14. Oktober 2002)

Die vom Webcutdirector angesprochenen Programme werde ich mir mal näher anschauen;
Welche Codec hast du eigentlich verwendet, Göla? Vielleicht liegt'*s ja daran.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Oktober 2002)

Die Festplatte ist nicht das Problem, eher die CPU.
Du musst immerhin 25 Screenshots/s machen.

Also solltest du mit dem Camtasia Codec auf schnellstmöglich schalten und so bei 12fps capturen.


----------



## goela (14. Oktober 2002)

Wie Bubi ja schon sagte!!! Die Festplatte ich schnell genug!
Welchen Codec benutzt Du den? Ich habe damals mit MJPEG-Codec gearbeitet zusammen mit SnagIt (wie ich ja bereits erwähnt habe).

Kannst Du das Programm eigentlich in einem Fenster ablaufen lassen?


----------



## MoMo (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Kannst Du das Programm eigentlich in einem Fenster ablaufen lassen? *


 Jep. Verbraucht aber trotzdem massig Resourcen.

/edit: So, ich habe jetzt wirklich alles nur Erdenkliche getan (kam in Windows ME sogar an 15 FP/S ran aber im Spiel gibt's immer wieder Probleme). Da nichts zu einer Lösung geführt hat, bitte ich dich Göla, dass du dir mal *Canon Smash* ziehst, deine Aufnahmesoftware startest, das Canon Smash startest und mir ein paar Ballwechsel DivX komprimiert zuschickst (am besten per Mail). Das wäre echt nett, aber, ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir auch keine besseren Ergebnisse als bei mir vorstellen. Versuch's aber trotzdem, bitte. Das wäre sehr nett.

Ansonsten bliebe wirklich nur noch die leidige und verlustreiche Lösung über TV-Out oder ich rendere meine TT-Modelle gleich mit 3dMax selber .

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## goela (19. Oktober 2002)

Werde ich machen! Dauert aber sicherlich bis Montag!
Zu Hause habe ich nur ein 56k Modem. Knapp 5MB saugen dauert immer ein wenig!  

Ich schmeiss das DivX, wenn's klappt auf meinen TransferServer! Dann schicke ich Dir per PM den Link!!!!

Ist das in Ordung!!!


----------



## MoMo (19. Oktober 2002)

Danke .
Das ist wirklich *sehr nett*.

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## goela (19. Oktober 2002)

Hi Momo,
gute Nachricht! Es funktioniert sehr gut!!!

Meine Konfiguration:
- AMD 1000MHz
- 512MB RAM
- UATA 100 Festplatten (40GB und 60GB) FAT32
- NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400 Grafikkarte
- Verwendetes Betriebsystems zu Capturen WIN98SE - WinXP kannste vergessen. Da läuft das Programm zu langsam!
- Programm zum Capturen Snagit 5.0
- Verwendeter Codec beim Capturen DivX 4.13 Fast-Motion
- Auflösung 800x600
- Framerate 25 Frames/sec.

Dein Rechner ist ja ein 900MHz Rechner, also die 100MHz können es nicht sein, warum es bei Dir so langsam geht!!! 
Vielleicht mal anderen Codec versuchen.

Du solltest mir (vielleicht per PM) sagen, was Du so brauchst! Muss es mit Ton sein (häää da habe ich noch ein Problem - der wird nicht abgespielt )
So ne kurze Sequenz wird schnell mal 10MB gross. Ausserdem macht's was, wenn ich dauernd verliere !!!!

Also wünsch Dir was und ich versuche es zu realisieren. Vielleicht muss ich noch ein wenig üben!
Ach ja wie dringend ist denn die ganze Geschichte?


----------



## MoMo (19. Oktober 2002)

Goela, du Schatz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



.

Mein PC:
900 Mhz PIII,
256 MB SD-Ram,
GeForce 2 MX (32 MB Ram),
WinXP (*heul*, *gähn*, *fauch*)

Okay - alles weiter zwischen uns beiden dann per eMail  *schmatz*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*LOL*

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## goela (20. Oktober 2002)

... da zeigt sich es doch immer wieder!! Gut wenn man Win98SE noch installiert hat!!!!

Frage, läuft Dein Spiel auf WinXP auch so lahmar....? Ist bei mir unter WinXP nicht spielbar!!!!


----------



## MoMo (20. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *... da zeigt sich es doch immer wieder!! Gut wenn man Win98SE noch installiert hat!!!!
> 
> Frage, läuft Dein Spiel auf WinXP auch so lahmar....? Ist bei mir unter WinXP nicht spielbar!!!! *


 Nein, bei mir läuft's auf ME unspielbar langsam (<- liegt wahrscheinlich an der fehlerhaften DirectX Version 8.0a).


----------



## goela (21. Oktober 2002)

Dann muss ich mal mein DirektX auf WinXP updaten! Mal schauen, ob's geht!

Ach ja, dann ist mir aber schleierhaft, warum Du nur 15fps capturen kannst? Versuchs doch mal mit SnagIt!!!!

Habe mehrere Versuche (SnagIt - Window gecaptured 800x600) gemacht!
- Mittels MJEG (geht)
- DivX 4.13 (geht)
- Unkomprimiert (geht)
- DivX 5.02 (nein)
- Panasonic DV (nein)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Oktober 2002)

Neuer PC , neues Glück!


----------



## goela (22. Oktober 2002)

Nicht war oder???? Hast Du Deine Platten gedopt?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Oktober 2002)

Ist Origiginal wahr, das Bild ist nicht manipuliert oder ähnliches und ich habe den Test mehrfach durchlaufen lassen um Fehler auszuschließen.

ABER: Ich war selber höchst erstaunt, da ich zu Hause nur jämerliche 18 erreiche!

[Edit]

System:

Netzwerk-PC:

Pentium IV 2.4 GHz
512 MB Ram ( PC333 DDR-Ram Marke)
HD IBM 7200 U/Min - 60 GigaByte als Single an IDE
(Intel-Chipsatz auf Asus-Board)

Betriebssystem Win XP mit Servicepack 1 

( Zweites System Win XP ohne Service Pack, Pentium III 1 GHz , 256 MB Ram bringt nur 21 )

[/Edit]


----------

